# New here.. Where are the LFS?



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Just moved here from Boston... I live in Cabbagetown... as far as I'm aware the Cabbagetown preservation authority has not deemed a 14g reef tank a danger to local culture (i'm totally kidding (not really) ) ... 

Where are the closest say 3 LFS to me? The "Menagerie" petshop on parliament no longer sells saltwater.

Jeremy


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Big Al's Lawrence and Kennedy, or at Steele's and Yonge. Great coral and supplies at Fragbox at 588 Marlee. Are you going by transit or car?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

littletnklvr said:


> Big Al's Lawrence and Kennedy, or at Steele's and Yonge. Great coral and supplies at Fragbox at 588 Marlee.


These are good choices. I've never been but some people like NAFB.

Reef Boutique was nice but they're pretty much by appointment only now.

Canada Corals is very popular. you can view their inventory on their website.

These are all stores on their own. If you want to hit multiple stores, head out to Mississauga and the "Dundas Strip" . Within about 3km there's Mississauga Aquarium, Big Al's Mississauga, Aquatic Kingdom, Discount Dragon, R20 and ReefRaft.

If you feel like a drive, Hamilton/Burlington has Big Show and Coral Reef Shop.

BUT - you really should come out to the Toronto Coral Show this Saturday.
http://www.torontocoralshow.ca/

Is there anything specific you are looking for, for fish or corals?


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> These are good choices. I've never been but some people like NAFB.
> 
> Reef Boutique was nice but they're pretty much by appointment only now.
> 
> ...


 Forgot about NAFB.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*NAFB / other LFS*

I went to NAFB for kicks the other day, and it looked like it was going out of business. A lot of wet tanks but not a lot of critters.. (I mean there we some) and NO hardware (tanks etc) for sale. I guess maybe no margin for that stuff.

I'll try big al's to see..


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

NAFB has ready made tanks available but only if you ask them as most are stored down in the basement. Plus they make custom tanks as well.

They may not be the fanciest LFS but I think they're one of the oldest lfs in Toronto and family owned as well.


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*thanks for the info on NAFB*

I'll check them out again when my equipment is setup.


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sea MunnKey said:


> NAFB has ready made tanks available but only if you ask them as most are stored down in the basement. Plus they make custom tanks as well.
> 
> They may not be the fanciest LFS but I think they're one of the oldest lfs in Toronto and family owned as well.


Customers go to the store on shipment days and buy everything up which is part of the reason why they always seem like they have no stock. At least it use to be like that.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

EP32k2 said:


> Customers go to the store on shipment days and buy everything up which is part of the reason why they always seem like they have no stock. At least it use to be like that.


Yes ... exactly true. it's still like that as always ...


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

I see. I also checked out the Big al's in scarboro. That was neat.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

If you're looking for freshwater fish and you're located in Toronto check out my stock list. I run a small boutique fish store in my place  I specialize more with South American fish. My stock is a bit low but new shipment coming tomorrow and another mid December hopefully before holidays. 
Check out reviews online and if anyone is everyone around just shoot me a message and you're more than welcome to stop by!

Www.facebook.com/nextgenaquatics

Www.nextgenaquatics.com

Cheers,
Chris

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Yes ... exactly true. it's still like that as always ...


You're part of the problem?


----------

